# Replace manufactoring tags



## dabulls24 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm starting my own t shirt clothing line and I was wondering if anyone had some suggestions on what to do when it comes to relabeling my shirts.

I am getting these wholesale shirts with the manufacturing tags on them already and want to replace them with my own custom tags. Is this legal to do that? Also should I keep the manufacture instructions on with the wash directions and material listed? 

Or does anyone have any places they get wholesale shirts without tags? 

Appreciate any help I can get. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You should really browse the T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums section. All your questions, and more, are answered.

Essentially, yes it's legal to replace, although there are rules: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center

You can leave original care instructions in or replace them, your choice.

There are many places that sell tear-away tags:http://www.t-shirtforums.com/find-wholesale-blank-t-shirts-other-imprintable-products/t51133.html. 

Or remove them yourself: youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related


----------

